# What is your favorite Kenpo activity ......



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 27, 2002)

and why?

:asian:


----------



## Rainman (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *and why?
> 
> :asian: *



Freestyle- You get to use quite a bit of what you know with limited control.


:asian:


----------



## Dave Simmons (Jul 27, 2002)

I like to workout with other Kenpo folks. It's always interesting to see peoples expression of their Kenpo. Also I like to work on Kenpo applications to  minimize "over kill' movements. Quick effective responses are great!

Regards,

Dave Simmons


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Jul 27, 2002)

Technniques followed by freestyle. You can't have one without the other.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 27, 2002)

at one point I would have said sparring or techniques. Now I believe I'd have to say the forms. There is an incredible wealth of knowledge in them, they are hard to practice, and most of all a great all around cardio workout. Seriously though, if you execute short 3 through (I'll say 5 because that's the highest I know) long 5 as an aerobic type workout you'll be extremely winded and tired by only going through them twice. 
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *and why?
> 
> :asian: *



Sparring online with the Goldendragon, and watching him go down in defeat!:rofl:


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Jul 27, 2002)

What is sparring online?


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kenpo Wolf _
> 
> *What is sparring online? *



Taking shots at his comments, and reading his futile efforts to come back at me.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> Sparring online with the Goldendragon, and watching him go down in defeat!
> *


:rofl: 
You should choose an activity you have a chance to be competive at...... lol.... my feet are all you'll see. (de feat) get it!  

hee hee...  (we won't hear from Ricardo now for a couple of weeks..... he'll be trying to understand what I just said..... **giggle**)

Oh you esl teachers are all alike!


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> :rofl:
> ...



I knew you'd some back with that, you're telegraphing your moves again!

My feathers are sprouting, you'll see at camp!

ESL? Are you kidding, my students can't evenunderstand their own language, ENGLISH!:rofl:


----------



## brianhunter (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *and why?
> 
> :asian: *




Feeling it...
experiencing it for myself, You see others do something, you read and hear about doing something then when I finally feel and do it for myself its an awsome feeling to finally have it for yourself NOBODY can take it away from you its yours forever.


----------



## Klondike93 (Jul 27, 2002)

Learning new self defense techniques, practicing the ones I know then doing them in technique lines.  Doing those lines are great for seeing how far you need to go into the techniques.



> if you execute short 3 through (I'll say 5 because that's the highest I know) long 5 as an aerobic type workout you'll be extremely winded and tired by only going through them twice.



I only know from Short 1 to Short 3, but It's still a good workout to go through them a couple of times. Lately in class we have been doing them about 10 times each form, talk about sweating your keester off  


What's your's GD?


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _*
> What's your's GD?
> *



Hey! It's my question.......... but a fun one to answer....

I really like several areas..... one sparring...... that is always fun and always a learning or training experience. 

I also like Forms grafting.  Creating/blending different forms with different effects.

Talking to All the different Seniors about the material and history of the art.  Getting their takes on any and all material and personal experiences with Mr. Parker.

Lastly  teasing everyone about anything!

:asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 27, 2002)

... Bob Liles, Tommy Burks, Dennis Conatser, Andre Sims, Howard Silva, etc.  Rocking and Rollin'.

Used to be a big weapons & forms fan - always.

Now I like teaching and seeing someone really "get it", not just intellectually, but their body starts moving with that relaxed explosive power - and they get the biggest kick out of it.  

Talking with friends about Kenpo and Mr. Parker.

-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## lifewise (Jul 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



With your obvious Kenpo knowledge GD, it would be interesting to see you spar and put it all into perspective.  



:asian:


----------



## lifewise (Jul 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *and why?
> 
> :asian: *



My favorite Kenpo activity is sparring. It gives me the opportunity to experience first hand what works for me and what doesn't. 

Not to mention, depending on my opponent - it is a great workout.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jul 28, 2002)

My favorite thing to do is rip everything apart, whether it be the techniques, sets, forms, anything.  I love the study of motion.  After that I like banging away on people.


----------



## satans.barber (Jul 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lifewise _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Hehe, Golden _Dragon_ you see, I think the idea is they peer down on us _tigers_ from on high 

Their reputations preceed them, they don't have to actually fight anymore!

I've never seen my senseii or chief instructor spar that I can think of!

Ian.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Jul 28, 2002)

Besides favoring the techniques and freestyle as I mentioned before, I also like grafting techniques. The way I see it, if doing one techique is good, flowing with 3 or more is even better. It reinforces my ability to better understand the art as well as bringing a conditioning element to the techniques.


----------



## lifewise (Jul 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



It is nice to see all instructors put into practice what they teach. I have heard it said "it is one thing to know it, another to do it, and still another to teach it". 

I really enjoy seeing (seeing is believing) an instructor spar with his students or DO the material that he or she is teaching. It is like the finishing touch.

As for reputations -  some people earn good reputations through hard work, and some good reputations are ruined easily. Reputation is largely a matter of perspective. IMHO
:asian:


----------



## MinnieMin (Jul 29, 2002)

I really enjoy seeing (seeing is believing) an instructor spar with his students or DO the material that he or she is teaching. It is like the finishing touch.

------
This is exactily how I feel.  If I can see instructors (or I should say Masters) spar together, that will be AWESONE!!! :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 30, 2002)

but you can't be everywhere in the country all the time........ lol

we are all spread out all over........

:asian:


----------

